#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  compact live-rackje

## Whitefarmer

Fotoooooos!!!!


Voor in de kleine kroegen/zaaltjes gebruikte ik tot nog toe 2 losse cases die op elkaar stonden, toch maar 1 rack van gemaakt.


Toepassing: voor kleine dingen, vast jong 5 mans bandje , kroegjes enz.

van boven > beneden:
Soundcraft GB2-16
Racklight
Lexicon MPX550
SPL TD2 (kick en snare)
 :Embarrassment: Behringer compressor (bass en key)
 :Embarrassment: Alesis 3630 (vocals)
KT sq1 (insert op eindmix)
3 He lade
Connector panel (power in/out, speakon out, multi 64p>stagebloc 16-4)
Phonic XP2000






Ipv de lexicon komt nog een M-one XL, maar daar is een rack-oor van afgebroken  :Frown: .
Beide compressors moeten nog vervangen worden door DBX 166's , maar die zitten nu in een ander rack).
Morgen eerste keer mee op klus in deze opstelling.

Bovenin (boven de mixer) zit nog een connectorpaneel met aux6 uit, st return 1 in (voor externe FX (voiceding van TC, eigendom van het bandje)) en 2 track in.

Bij tekort aan kanalen schuift de FX van 15/16 naar st return 2, en wordt de Phonic gebruikt voor monitors, nu gebruik ik 15 + 16 in de multi/stageblok als return voor 2 monitorkanalen.

ik zou zeggen: "SKIET ER OP LOS" wat kan/moet anders?

----------


## BJD

Waarom niet 3HE blind bovenin, en dan je racklight met direct je effecten er onder? Dan worden de effecten ook echt belicht en zitten ze weer wat hoger. Verder mis ik de CD speler in je setje.

----------


## Waveform

Hey dit is in principe een aardig rackje voor kleinere gigs. Ik zou niet de moeite doen om die DBX er in te plaatsen, maar meteen gaan voor een quad BSS / Klark Teknik.

Leuk tafeltje wel, echter zou ik je FX gear in een aparte rack plaatsen ipv onder je mengtafel. Lijkt me niet echt praktisch zo.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Leuk tafeltje wel, echter zou ik je FX gear in een aparte rack plaatsen ipv onder je mengtafel. Lijkt me niet echt praktisch zo.



 
Er staat niet voor niets "compact" in de titel...

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Waarom niet 3HE blind bovenin, en dan je racklight met direct je effecten er onder? Dan worden de effecten ook echt belicht en zitten ze weer wat hoger. Verder mis ik de CD speler in je setje.



Door het lichtje bovenin te doen, heb ik meteen een 'rustplateau' voor mijn handen en voldoende ruimte om tekst te tapen.
Vanavond zal ik merken of het lichtje voldoende verlicht.
Ipv CD gebruik ik een ipod (aangesloten via de 2-track)





> Hey dit is in principe een aardig rackje voor kleinere gigs. Ik zou niet de moeite doen om die DBX er in te plaatsen, maar meteen gaan voor een quad BSS / Klark Teknik.
> 
> Leuk tafeltje wel, echter zou ik je FX gear in een aparte rack plaatsen ipv onder je mengtafel. Lijkt me niet echt praktisch zo.



BSS/Klark, ja dat is leuk ook voor mijn portomonaie, en die 166's heb ik liggen. DPR 404 staat op mijn verlanglijstje, maar nu even niet mijn prioriteit.

Compact was inderdaad uitgangspunt, het is maar 1 FX, bij grotere dingen gebruik ik wel een apart FX/dynamics rack welk naast de mixer komt.

Ik probeer vanavond nog wat in action foto's te maken.

----------


## dexter

Ik zou de compressors niet vervangen.
De alesis is zeker stukken beter dan de dbx maar dat is mijn mening.
Maja dan moet je hem wel goed instellen en dat kan niet iedereen.
Als je toch perse wilt vervangen zou ik ook voor een quad compressor kijken van bijv bss of klark.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Ipv de lexicon komt nog een M-one XL, maar daar is een rack-oor van afgebroken .



Heb ik ook gehad, blijkbaar zijn die rackoren van nogal slechte kwaliteit.
Na een mailtje aan TC kreeg ik netjes (en kosteloos) een nieuw rackoor toegestuurd (buiten garantie)!

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Whitefarmer

Gisteravond eerste klus met nieuwe rack werkte lekker snel in op/afbouw.

Lichtje was inderdaad niet helemaal je van het :Embarrassment: .



Bandje (Ruby Red):
Drum: kick, snare, hh, 2 racktoms, 2 floortoms, cowbell (ingebouwde microfoons!!)
Bass (Di via ashdown kabinet), 2 gitaren (E609), 2 zang(sm58).

PA: HK pro:18s, ev ZX5 op een 4-acoustic P-900 (2* 900W 8 ohm)
mon. 2* EV zx1 op de phonic.

owja,





... Het was een paaldanswedstrijd waar we in de pauze speelden  :Smile:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ..

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Is het nou lastig om een paaldanseres uit te versterken?

Voor de rest, leuk rekje! Op zon GB2 kun je leuk bandjes mixen.

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Is het nou lastig om een paaldanseres uit te versterken?
> 
> Voor de rest, leuk rekje! Op zon GB2 kun je leuk bandjes mixen.



Ik heb wel 'paal' beschikbaar gesteld :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: !

Ja, GB2 ben ik blij mee, mijn 'grote' mixer is de GB4-32, die had ik eerder en is de reden dat ik voor de GB2 gekozen heb.

Ik wil voor mijn taperack een GB2-12R2, (nu een spirit RACPAC)

----------


## SPS

Hoe bevallen de ZX-1'tjes op monitor?
Is het een R&R band, en houden de zx1 het dan een beetje bij???

Paul

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Hoe bevallen de ZX-1'tjes op monitor?
> Is het een R&R band, en houden de zx1 het dan een beetje bij???
> 
> Paul



 ZX1, kén nét ...

Het is een pop/rock bandje (Anouk, Scene, ABBA, U2 en eigen werk), waarbij de drummer toch aardig 'hakt'.
Er gaat alleen zang en key over de monitor, en dat gaat net....
Voorheen aagestuurd door QSC GX-5 (450W/8ohm) gister door Phonic XP2000 (400W/8ohm).

----------


## drummerke

mm ik heb toch paar opmerkingen zoals:

Waarom zit die versterker onderaan in het rack? Staat normaal toch naast podium.
Hoeveel weegt zo een rack met al die spullen in?
Persoonlijk vind ik ook steeds raar als er verschillende prijsklasse van materiaal gebruikt worden. Ik zie een toch mooie GB2 en een mooi gekleurde EQ, maar de rest van de rand apparatuur vind ik dan toch net iets minder (niet dat het slecht is daarom é). Tis zo beetje als ZX1 aan sturen met Phonic..ik denk dat één ZX1 meer kost dan versterker.

Betrefd die ZX1 als monitor voor piano, overbelast je die dan niet in het laag? Ik heb db technologies twin 228 (is 2x 8") en is toch altijd op het randje.

----------


## stainz

Ziet er netjes uit zo'n compact rackje en met toekomstplannen wordt het denk ik toch wel wat beter.

@drummerke 
Een compactrack zoals deze staat waarschijnlijk wat dichter bij het podium dan waar je normaal je mixer hebt staan.
Doel is dan ook alles in zo min mogelijk kisten te vervoeren.

----------


## Whitefarmer

> ...Beide compressors moeten nog vervangen worden door DBX 166's , maar die zitten nu in een ander rack...
> 
> Bij tekort aan kanalen schuift de FX van 15/16 naar st return 2, en wordt de Phonic gebruikt voor monitors, nu gebruik ik 15 + 16 in de multi/stageblok als return voor 2 monitorkanalen.



Drummerke, waarschijnlijk heb je de posts niet allemaal (goed) gelezen, een selectie uit mijn eerdere post zie hierboven.

Dan blijft inderdaad de Phonic (die had ik nog liggen) over als 'zwakste' schakel, maar die gebruik ik dus alleen als ik echt 16 kanalen vanaf podium krijg. (bij deze klus meteen als 'test' of het werkbaar was).
Naar mijn idee is mpx550/M-one, dbx166's en SPL TD2 behoorlijk algemeen geaccepteerde apparatuur.

Verder vind ik het prettig om een amp in het rackje te hebben voor als het een HEEL klein klusje is, waar alleen een klein PA'tje (ZX1) nodig is, deze voed ik dan vanaf de Phonic.(scheelt een amp sjouwen)
Normaal staan er dus 2 amps (of meer) bij het podium.(de drummer gebruikt in-ear, en krijgt van mij een lijntje drums en een lijntje 'band', welke hij zelf in een sub-mixertje in balans brengt)
Gewicht: uhmm .. ja, best zwaar, maar gelukkig zitten er wieltjes onder :Wink: .


Of ik tekort kom in het laag?? "het kén nét" schreef ik al, temeer omdat bij de huidige nummers nog weinig van het orgeltje gebruik wordt gemaakt.
Toevallig dat ik me voorgenomen heb volgende keer toch met een zwaarder setje monitors te gaan werken (RCF art300). Voordeel van de ZX1 in een kroeg waar het podium altijd al te klein is, is dat ze zo klein zijn, en toch een aardig volume kunnen produceren.


Zoals STAINZ al schreef, doel is compact, menig kastelein is blij als ze zien dat ik slechts (ongeveer) 1 m2 van de kroeg gebruik. 

ps. de multi is 30 meter, met dit rack sta ik doorgaans op een meter of 5-10 van het podium.

----------


## Big Bang

[topic kaap]
Ik heb zelf ook een compact live rackje (iets compacter als dat van de OP). Lekker compact rackje dat behoorlijk universeel inzetbaar is, maar in tegenstelling tot het rackje hiervoor niet altijd geschikt voor een complete band. Binnenrack heb ik zelf gebouwd en laten spuiten, buitenrack heb ik laten bouwen door een flightcase bouwer. De samson compressor wil ik eigenlijk nog een keer vervangen door nog een dbx 166A, maar dat komt nog wel eens. Tevens is een van de bypass knopjes van de EQ afgebroken, deze staat in bestelling...


klik

excuses voor de magere fotokwaliteit, ik had geen zin om een echte camera te zoeken..  

Inhoud Live rack:
Allen & Heath GL2 10 mono + 2 stereo
Botex distributor & racklight
DAP CD-110 
TC Electronics M-one 
DBX 166A 
Samson S-com4 
Rane ME60
Achterin een 4 kanaals DI omdat de aux-en van de GL2 ongebalanceerd zijn. Patchkabeltje ertussen en voilà..

----------


## Big Bang

Niemand commentaar op mijn rackje?

----------


## Whitefarmer

Tjah, ziet er goed en doordacht uit!

De DI, is dat zo'n 4-voudige behringer?? (wel slim trouwens).

----------


## Big Bang

Thanks.
DI is geen behringer maar een IMG Stage-Line, een DIB-104 ofzo dacht ik...

----------


## Waveform

Leuk rackje, ziet er zeer netjes uit. 

Hoe is je ervaring met die DAP cd-speler?

----------


## Outline

Het rackje wat ik ooit 'ns voor Saskia&Serge heb gemaakt.

De basis (binnenwerk) is nog steeds hetzelfde maar er schijnt van alles aan de zijkant (buitenkant) bijgebouwd te zijn. En de MD-speler is naar voren gehald omdat deze anders niet af te lezen was. En nee, die kon niet ergens ander! Alles zit zo dicht op elkaar dat je net je pluggen er in kan duwen.

En voor wie het zich afvraagt: de Roland is een gitareffect en bovenop ligt het 1e type O1V. En van de Goose is alleen de voorkant en print over. Rest (loze ruimte in behuizing) is er af gezaagd omdat het anders niet paste.

De lekker vage foto's (in die tijd was de fotocam nog niet zo goed):





Jammer dat ik van m'n eigen rackje geen foto's meer heb. Zat ook wel leuk in elkaar...

----------


## Big Bang

> Leuk rackje, ziet er zeer netjes uit. 
> 
> Hoe is je ervaring met die DAP cd-speler?



Dank je. Die DAP doet eigenlijk gewoon wat ie moet doen. USB afspelen is natuurlijk maar zo-zo, handig als er ergens een act op een stickie staat oid maar je kunt niet zoeken met een keyboard ofzo, dus niet voor veelvuldig gebruik maar een enkel nummertje opzoeken gaat prima. Voor het geld gewoon een heel net ding.

----------


## Whitefarmer

@ outline:

Now that is what i call COMPACT!!

Ik had al wel bedacht om bij mijn tape-rackje het connectorpaneel van de mixer naar onder te kantelen, zodat ik 'achter' de mixer nog 2 he extra ruimte heb (voor galmpje). Maar zoals jij hebt gedaan, de mic ontvangers/iem naar de achterkant is ook een slimme oplossing. (ga ik zeker onthouden) :Wink: .

----------


## Waveform

> Dank je. Die DAP doet eigenlijk gewoon wat ie moet doen. USB afspelen is natuurlijk maar zo-zo, handig als er ergens een act op een stickie staat oid maar je kunt niet zoeken met een keyboard ofzo, dus niet voor veelvuldig gebruik maar een enkel nummertje opzoeken gaat prima. Voor het geld gewoon een heel net ding.



Tof. Ik zocht nog iets leuk en compacts als backup voor mijn Tascam CDR-5000. Die DAP zou daar wel eens voor kunnen dienen.

----------


## Outline

> @ outline:
> 
> Now that is what i call COMPACT!!
> 
> Ik had al wel bedacht om bij mijn tape-rackje het connectorpaneel van de mixer naar onder te kantelen, zodat ik 'achter' de mixer nog 2 he extra ruimte heb (voor galmpje). Maar zoals jij hebt gedaan, de mic ontvangers/iem naar de achterkant is ook een slimme oplossing. (ga ik zeker onthouden).



Een van de eerste dingen die ik hier ooit geroepen heb, was dat ik het compactste tape-rackje van NL gebouwd heb...

De opdracht die ik van Serge kreeg, was dat alles wat op dat moment in 2x 5 He-rackjes zat in 1 rack te bouwen. En zoals je ziet, is dat gelukt.

Vraag overigens niet hoe! Als je weet hoe diep de units afzonderlijk zijn en dat het rackje de diepte van een O1V heeft... En dan moet je niet vergeten dat ook de voeding voor de Sennheiser's en een stekkerblok voor de rest van de 220V-stekkers er in zitten... Het zit allemaal zo dicht op elkaar dat het me echt verbaasd dat er nog geen hitte-problemen zijn geweest (de trafo's, MD maar helemaal de Roland) maar vooral dat het allemaal storingsvrij werkt! Ook het gitaarsignaal wat door het rackje loopt, heeft geen storing. Toch aardig knap gedaan dus.

Wat overigens een bijkomend voordeel is van de ontvangers en IEM aan de achterkant zetten, is dat je antenne's bij 99 van de 100 klussen die je doet, een directe line of sight hebben met je de staven en IEM-ontvangers. En dus ook geen drop-outs... Ik heb Serge iig nooit over gehoord.

Overigens wil ik dit wel een keer opnieuw doen met een LS9. En dan een E-10 of 12 MD-speler en een SS-R1 Flash-speler. Dan kan iig die 31-bander er uit en zou het in een 4 He-rack moeten passen. Moeten je voor de diepte natuurlijk geen UR's nemen...

Maar dit rackje demonstreert dus op een mooie manier hoe compact je kan gaan als je een digitale mixer hebt!

----------


## Whitefarmer

mijn taperackje, inhoud:

(oude) soundcraft racpac mixer
iem 300
2* ew 100 met 865kapsels
dbx 1666 xl
tc M300
Tascam MD350
de freeport is voor talkback.

Deze case staat op een 8He met daarin een spare MD (sony htk), EQ en een amp (voor monitors)

Als eerste wil ik een andere galm (voorstellen zijn welkom)

Omdat de PRE auxen ook PRE eq zijn, heb ik aparte monitorkanalen (dubbels) aangemaakt voor zowel Mics als MD en hiervoor POST-fader auxen gebruikt.

----------


## Outline

Jammer dat ik de foto´s van m´n eigen rackje niet meer heb...

Dit rackje was zo´n 52x52x52 cm buitenom en hier zat in:
-A&H PA12, topmounted op plaat
-Rane 2x 15 bands EQ
-TC C300 compressor/limiter
-TC M350 galm
-Sony MD

Het draadloze werk zit hier altijd een een apart rack. Dan kun je het altijd voor andere klussen gebruiken en uitwisselen met anderen e.d.. Over de kwaliteit van het setje zoals ik het had: De verschillen in klank tov duurdere apparatuur merk je in een volle, drukke kroeg absoluut niks van. Dit hebben we een keer uitgeprobeerd met o.a. O1V en MPX1.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Zitten die sprietjes niet giga in de weg?

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Zitten die sprietjes niet giga in de weg?



 Nuhj, ik heb er eigenlijk geen last van.

Ben ook bezig met het idee om het draadloze apart te casen, ivm de genoemde uitwisseling mogelijkheden, maar ik heb nu op korte termijn aardig wat opdrachtjes staan voor een duo, dus deze set-up is voor nu wel even 'praktisch'.

----------


## Waveform

Die Racpac lijkt me wel een leuke compacte mixer voor je toepassing.

----------


## Whitefarmer

ja, alleen jammer dat:
* je kiest voor subgroep 1-2 OF 3-4, en dat je alleen ALLE subgroepen of GEEN naar de eindmix kunt sturen.
* je maximaal 2 PRE auxen hebt 1 (pre) en 2(schakelbaar pre/post), en dat je maar 2 potmetertjes heb voor aux 3, 4 en 5, 6 (via 'shift' schakelaartje)
* er geen 'mute' functie op zit.

Verder ben ik nog steeds blij met dit oude beestje., en inderdaad ERG compact!

----------


## Outline

> Ben ook bezig met het idee om het draadloze apart te casen, ivm de genoemde uitwisseling mogelijkheden, maar ik heb nu op korte termijn aardig wat opdrachtjes staan voor een duo, dus deze set-up is voor nu wel even 'praktisch'.



Je draadloze werk kan in een 3 He (2x ontvanger, 2x zender en aansluitveld). En dan moet je in je deksel een opbergvak maken waar je je staven en beltpacks in stopt (deksel moet tot sluitprofiel 5,5-6cm diep zijn, past precies).

Wel moeten je aansluitingen (en dus de rackrails) zo diep liggen dat je BNC's niet voorbij het sluitprofiel van je tunnel komen. Maar het scheelt dan weer een lade en werkt net zo goed.

Als je foto's wil moet je even tot volgende week wachten: ben namelijk net thuis en, zoals ik zei, heb ik de foto's van m'n eigen spul (wat ik ivm gezondheid verkocht heb) niet meer.

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Je draadloze werk kan in een 3 He (2x ontvanger, 2x zender en aansluitveld). En dan moet je in je deksel een opbergvak maken waar je je staven en beltpacks in stopt (deksel moet tot sluitprofiel 5,5-6cm diep zijn, past precies).
> 
> Wel moeten je aansluitingen (en dus de rackrails) zo diep liggen dat je BNC's niet voorbij het sluitprofiel van je tunnel komen. Maar het scheelt dan weer een lade en werkt net zo goed.
> ...



 Das een goeie, misschien toch een 1 he lade voor de 'vlag', want die reist nu in de (aankoop) doos mee :Embarrassment: .

Eventueel een rackbag, en dan de micro's en beltpacks in een 'tasje' achterin...

----------


## Outline

> Das een goeie, misschien toch een 1 he lade voor de 'vlag', want die reist nu in de (aankoop) doos mee.
> 
> Eventueel een rackbag, en dan de micro's en beltpacks in een 'tasje' achterin...



Ik mag aannemen dat je een kabelkistje mee hebt? Heb je zo een vakje/bakje langs de zijwand of in de deksel (kun je het makkelijkst bij) gemaakt waar je vlagje in kan. En dan wel slim zijn om ook wat reserve BNC-kabels mee te nemen (als je 'm op een los statiefje gebruikt).

Nog een tip: Die foam in de originele doos kun je mooi gebruiken in het vakje/bakje wat je in je kabelkist maakt. Hoef je dat ook niet meer aan te schaffen...

Wij hebben gewoon flightcase's voor het draadloos. Wij stapelen het altijd zo: versterkerrack (daarop) draadloosrack (daarop) mixrack. Laat daar maar eens je gedachten over gaan qua uitwisselbaarheid, tilbaarheid en werkhoogte (bij versterkerrack van 8 tot 10 HE). Geloof me als ik zeg dat die paar XLRen en Powercon die je meer moet aansluiten tov zo'n hoog rack heel snel voor lief neemt op het moment dat je wat traptrede's tegen komt!

----------


## shure-fan

> Geloof me als ik zeg dat die paar XLRen en Powercon die je meer moet aansluiten tov zo'n hoog rack heel snel voor lief neemt op het moment dat je wat traptrede's tegen komt!




als je een trap tegenkomt dan zorgt de opdrachtgever toch voor 1 of 2 extra mensen die kunnen tillen?   (staat toch in je algemene voorwaarden?)

----------


## Whitefarmer

[QUOTE=Outline;533208]...Nog een tip: Die foam in de originele doos kun je mooi gebruiken in het vakje/bakje wat je in je kabelkist maakt. Hoef je dat ook niet meer aan te schaffen...

Wij hebben gewoon flightcase's voor het draadloos. Wij stapelen het altijd zo: versterkerrack (daarop) draadloosrack (daarop) mixrack. Laat daar maar eens je gedachten over gaan qua uitwisselbaarheid, tilbaarheid en werkhoogte (bij versterkerrack van 8 tot 10 HE). Geloof me als ik zeg dat die paar XLRen en Powercon die je meer moet aansluiten tov zo'n hoog rack heel snel voor lief neemt op het moment dat je wat traptrede's tegen komt![QUOTE]
 Heb je misschien een fotootje van zo'n/dat rackje?

Wat heb je dan allemaal bij de mixer inzitten? Mixer, MD, Galm, Comp?

Ik vind het inderdaad geen ramp om een extra kabeltje te moeten prikken.

Wat betreft dat mannetje bij de trap, dat is er altijd wel, maar het blijft 'huffen' met een hoog mixrack. Ik heb ook een gesplitst rack, en dat vind ik toch wel lekker werken...

----------


## Outline

Dat mannetje heb ik vaker niet dan wel gezien! Zeker als het 'maar' 4 treden of zoiets is. Dat ziet men niet als een trap, maar een verhoging...

In het mixrack zit bij ons: Yamaha O1V, Lexicon MPX1, Sony E10 MD, Tascam SS-R1 Flash, digitale Behringer 31-bands en (afhankelijk van welk rack je pakt) een Behringer ADAT met bijbehorende 108p-multi-aansluiting.

En dan zijn er ook nog rackjes met een LS9, geen 31-bander maar wel intercom.

Zal kijken of ik vandaag wat foto's kan trekken met foon.

----------


## Outline

Nog geen tijd voor foto's gehad maar heb vanavond weer en klusje. Ben druk geweest met Dhr. Neutrik, Eurocable, Tasker, Pirelli en Kopp...

----------


## NesCio01

Mijn schuifrackje met m'n XR 20 
in geheel uiterste positie.
(als ik draai staat ie nagenoeg plat hoor).


De aansluitingen zijn 2 x LK 85 voor Eff. rack en multi en 1 x LK 13
voor m'n wirelesscase.

Minder charmant ziet de achterzijde eruit.

----------


## djspeakertje

Hoe bevalt die XR 20? Die zie je (ik in ieder geval) hier (in twente) niet zovaak namelijk, en ik ben wel benieuwd :Smile: .

Mooi rack, trekken die LK's de zooi niet een beetje scheef als je ze allemaal in gebruik hebt? Want dat zijn beste jongens :Wink: . 
Persoonlijk zou ik ze naar beneden of horizontaal "richten" (dus meer als op de eerste foto, maar dan naar achteren, en met de tafel vlak), en als je ze horizontaal doet +- 15cm in de achterkant verzinken om de stress op de blindplate en de hoek die de kabel moet maken te verminderen.



Daan

----------


## DMiXed

XR 20 is een hele leuke tafel, met zowat alles erop en dr aan, maar dat maakt hem ook weer in een klap soms wat onoverzichtelijk, maar zodra je wat ingewerkt bent op de tafel is dat geen probleem meer. 

Zit bommevol met knoppen, misschien net iets te vol, bijvoorbeeld de kleine knopjes naast de fader, voor o.a. PFL en uitgang aanwijzen (master,group1-2, group3-4) zijn wat onhandig geplaatst voor mensen met dikke vingers, maar daar kom je onder het mixen niet meer aan, meestal, en zal dus geen probleem zijn, en de pfl zit helemaal onderaan de fader, dus dat is ook niet echt hinderlijk. 
iig beter dan bij een soundcraft GB2 waar ie halverwege de schuif zit...
maar de conclusie, alles zit erop, klinkt goed, en over de indeling is ook nagedacht, helaas wat krapjes. 

Oja, aux 1-2 zit op één potmeter, ,met daaronder een PAN tussen aux 1 en 2. jammer dat dit zo is, maar hier kan je toch ook weer makkelijk je effect/galm op kwijt, je hebt immers ook nog aux 3-4 en 5-6. Alle per 2 pre/post schakelbaar. en je subgroepjes niet te vergeten!

[EDIT] wel errrg compact waar het hier natuurlijk om gaat  :Big Grin: [/EDIT]

----------


## Big Bang

> Oja, aux 1-2 zit op één potmeter, ,met daaronder een PAN tussen aux 1 en 2.



Was mij ook opgevallen ooit en heb dat destijds aan iemand van Crest gevraagd waarom dat zo was. Bleek dat ze dat gedaan hadden met het oog op de steeds meer voorkomende stereo in ear monitors bij tape artiesten e.d.

----------


## DMiXed

daar zit inderdaad wel wat in, je moet 't wel maar weten, met drie man heb ik gister daarover nagedacht, maar hier kwamen we toch net niet op  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kevinveerbeek

ook maar even mijn rackje er op...








Gewoon een heel simpel&compact rackje, er komen nog een effectje en een beetje dynamic's in.

----------


## DMiXed

Verder geen MD, of eventueel al media-speler (met usb/sd/blablabla)? ken niet veel artiesten die met CD's aankomen, alle hebben toch het liefste een MDtje, CD is meer als back up. en de flash media begint ook heul stilletjes op te komen. heul stilletjes. Met wat dynamics en een mooi lexi / TC galmpje inderdaad een leuk rackje :Smile:

----------


## kevinveerbeek

MD is opzig wel leuk maar ik gebruik het nooit en heb het nog nooit nodig gehad, ik gebruik de CD-speler enkel om tussen door wat muziek te draaien, te proberen of alles goed is aangesloten en zelden tot nooit om tijdens een show wat muziek te draaien.

maar het galmpje en de dynamic's komen nog ga eerst maar is hier en daar wat proberen donderdag gaat er een samson S-com 4 mee, is kijken of dat een beetje klinken wil.

----------


## 4AC

Mooi, simpel en strak rackje.

Verder een hoop foto  's voor weinig liverack...
Ik smacht naar meer inhoud  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mvg,


Teun

----------


## Big Bang

Een en ander geleerd/bekeken van mijn rackje?  :Smile:  Geen probleem hoor, heb m niet voor niets gepost! 

Wel een beetje jammer dat de handvatten en scharnieren niet zwart zijn.

MD Speler heb ik ook los in een kistje. Vooral omdat ik er helemaal niet zo gek veel tape acts mee doe en ik een 1HE md-speler te duur vind. 2HE vond ik dan wel erg veel ruimte innemen dus dan voor die paar keer maar gewoon een los rackje mee  :Smile:

----------


## kevinveerbeek

Hallo,

Ja als ik eerlijk ben heb ik wel het een en ander van jou af gekeken :Stick Out Tongue: 
vond het wel makkelijk ingedeeld.

Kevin

----------


## NesCio01

> Hoe bevalt die XR 20? Die zie je (ik in ieder geval) hier (in twente) niet zovaak namelijk, en ik ben wel benieuwd.
> 
> Mooi rack, trekken die LK's de zooi niet een beetje scheef als je ze allemaal in gebruik hebt? Want dat zijn beste jongens. 
> Persoonlijk zou ik ze naar beneden of horizontaal "richten" (dus meer als op de eerste foto, maar dan naar achteren, en met de tafel vlak), en als je ze horizontaal doet +- 15cm in de achterkant verzinken om de stress op de blindplate en de hoek die de kabel moet maken te verminderen.
> Daan



Zie nu net dat ik hier nooit op heb gereageerd, sorry.

Ik ben enorm te spreken over de XR 20, heeft idd erg veel in huis en klinkt
gewoon enorm lekker. (kost ook 2x A&H).
Als je de div. routing door hebt is er erg veel mee mogelijk,
maar dat geldt voor iedere tafel.

De dikke vinger opmerking moet ik beamen. Ik heb me echt moeten aanwennen de faders op de 0 te gainen, want als ze full open staan is de
mute slecht bedienbaar.

Van het naar beneden trekken door de LK's heb ik geen last, horizontaal
plaatsen zou ik zeker aanraden.

@Kevin: ziet er strak uit zo.

----------


## Tom06

> Een en ander geleerd/bekeken van mijn rackje?



Ik ben al een tijdje opzoek naar zoiets, mag ik vragen waar je hem hebt gekocht? Of heb je hem zelf gemaakt?

----------


## Big Bang

Zelf gemaakt, maar kan je wel zo'n rackje leveren als je wilt. Zul je me wel even over moeten mailen natuurlijk, daar is dit forum niet voor bedoeld  :Wink:

----------


## Tom06

OKe ik zal er over nadenken

----------


## Breur

Omdat foto's kijken altijd leuk blijft: mijn privé-rackje. Gebruik ervan varieert van tape-figuren tot het kleine singer/song-gebeuren.

Voorkant/bovenkant:
[IMG]file:///E:/DCIM/101MSDCF/DSC02532.JPG[/IMG][IMG]file:///E:/DCIM/101MSDCF/DSC02532.JPG[/IMG]Achterkant:

Inhoud:
Soundcraft E8,
Furmann powerconditioner met verlichting,
Lexicon MX200,
Tascam MD350,
Sony CDP-D11.

----------


## Big Bang

Furman met een Samson logo?

----------


## BJD

Samson maakt al best lang prima rackverdelers.

----------


## Breur

Haha, excuus! Ik was er met de gedachten niet helemaal bij. Inderdaad een Samson  :Big Grin: !

----------


## Stoney3K

Die van mij ook maar een keertje, sinds ie laatst een update heeft gehad:



Boven naar onderen, in 12/4U, 3U en 6U binnenrack:

A&H GL2
Cortex HDC-1000 voor playback
Samson SCom4 dynamics
Behringer DSP2024P multi-effect (staat nog op de lijst om vervangen te worden voor een TC M-one)

Sennheiser EM1031V dubbel VHF-ontvangersetje
2U lade met microfoonzenders en random troep

Behringer Ultradrive DCX2496
T.Amp E-800 (versterker op top)
LD Systems DP-600 (versterker voor subs)

Normaal stuurt het geheel een PA aan van 2x een Zeck Sub-18 baskast met een DAP K-112 erop. Monitors worden voorzien door een rijtje Galaxy Audio Hotspots (vaak 2 aan 2 op 8 ohm) via een Gemini X-03.

Achterkant wil je trouwens nog niet zien tenzij je van spaghetti houdt, want de patchpanelen zijn nog in de maak...

----------


## knorrepot

Niet echt een live rackje, maar een compact "tuinfeest" setje met een CD/USB speler. 

http://twitpic.com/d33xyy

----------


## Outline

Geen idee of ik deze hier ooit al eens geplaatst heb:





Een jaar of 10 geleden gemaakt voor een bekend Nederlands duo. 3 jaar geleden was het zo nog in gebruik. Nu? Geen idee...

Boven de eerste versie van de O1V, de rest is denk ik wel duidelijk (voorkant: Sony MD, BSS Opal en Roland gitaareffect. achterkant: 3x Sennheiser EWs, stereo dubbele Garwood IEM (wie kent die nog?) en een stevig ingekorte en afgezaagde Goose powerdistributie).

Dit was echt een 3x meten 1x maken-rackje. Componenten zitten zo dicht op elkaar dat een gebalde vuist er niet meer tussen past. Maar: Alles werkte meteen de 1e keer zonder storingen!

Veel compacter is mij tot op heden niet meer gelukt...

----------


## MusicXtra

Je plaatst niets dus kunnen we het ook niet zien.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Outline

> Je plaatst niets dus kunnen we het ook niet zien.



Is al opgelost! FF ruzie met Fotoemmertje....

----------


## MusicXtra

Da's inderdaad wel ff passen en meten geweest, als er een storing was geweest had je wel een probleem op locatie.

----------


## Outline

Van wat ik weet (was dus 2010), heeft het tot toen al die tijd (jaar of 7 dus) storingsvrij gewerkt.

Wat ik al zei: Had bij de eerste test niks anders verwacht dan storing, brom en ruis. Niks van dat al! We hadden er zelfs weddenschappen op afgesloten...

----------


## drbeat

Zou ook zo maar kunnen dat men het kistje ongewijzigd nog in gebruik heeft. Mij lijkt het kwa compaktheid erg gemakkelijk voor dit soort muzikanten.

Wel grappig, kwam dit plaatje ook bij een van de eerste posten tegen toen ik door het topic aan het lezen was.

Zal eens kijken of ik ergens van mijn Behringerrackjes ook wat foto's kan vinden, en van mijn ddrum/allessis drumcomputerkastje ook nog ergens wat te vinden is.  Ondanks dat alles digitaal wordt, en ook betaalbaar wordt is dit voor mijn medemuzikanten af en toe erg lastig als ik er zelf niet ben. Dan drukken ze per ongeluk op een verkeerd knoppie en dan ist gedaan.. En met dat analoge spul kun je het in een oefenruimte wat gemakkelijker werken... heel basic....schuifje omhoog en geluid...

Wel grappig dat mensen die het interesseerd met de meeste digitale tafels zo weglopen maar veel muzikanten die hun intresse alleen maar in gitaar en versterker hebben zitten dat die van digitafels er helemaal de ballen van snappen...Heb een Presonus, X32 en een Soundcraft voorgeschoteld naar ze, maar als het tafeltje even anders doet dan zijn ze over de zeik... en mijn Soundcraft analoge tafeltje dat snappen ze dan weer wel.....Ben benieuwd, die ruil ik binnenkort in tegen een Mackie 1604 vlz pro... zal ook weer wat worden....

----------


## Outline

> Wel grappig, kwam dit plaatje ook bij een van de eerste posten tegen toen ik door het topic aan het lezen was.



Als iemand mij zoekt: Ik ben vast een plaatsje in een verzorgingshuis aan het regelen. Blijkbaar takel ik sneller af dan gedacht....

Moet wel zeggen dat ik nog steeds onder de indruk ben van hoe dat rackje uiteindelijk gelukt is. Dat dan weer wel.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Als iemand mij zoekt: Ik ben vast een plaatsje in een verzorgingshuis aan het regelen. Blijkbaar takel ik sneller af dan gedacht....



geeft niks, doen Saskia en Erger ook…

----------


## drbeat

> geeft niks, doen Saskia en Erger ook



( OF TOPIC)
niet persoonlijk bedoeld:

Hahahahaha.Mack,ik kon af en toe me erg aan je ergeren maar ik begin je humor steeds meer te begrijpen. hahahaha

Weet je Mac, Vaak heb je ook nog in veel dingen een punt, maar je weet het altijd lekker op zijn Macs te brengen.

Ik zie dit forum steeds meer als een soort van afleveringen van de MUPPETSHOW.... je hebt Gonzie, Kermit, Animal... 

En jij bent Waldorf, een van die Opa's boven in dat mandje die elke keer lekker ongezouten hun mening geven op de aflevering en vaak nog gelijk hebben ook! Hahahahahaha


Gewldig dit forum. Keep up the Humor!!

(oftipic)

Ontipic...
Het is inderdaad een groot wonder om zo veel aperatuur in zo'n klein bakje te proppen...zonder storingen.

----------


## Gast1401081

> ( OF TOPIC)
> Hahahahaha.Mack,ik kon af en toe me erg aan je ergeren maar ik begin je humor steeds meer te begrijpen. hahahaha
> 
> .



Dank - Statler en Waldorf zijn idd een bron van inspiratie hier.

----------


## RonaldH

> Het is inderdaad een groot wonder om zo veel aperatuur in zo'n klein bakje te proppen...zonder storingen.



No room for error  :Cool:

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> stereo dubbele Garwood IEM (wie kent die nog?)



Schuldig!

Gebruik de enkele versie zelf nog steeds. Geen compander, geen limiter, helemaal niks. Maar werkt altijd.
Bovenin mijn rackje hangt een O3d (hoezo schuldig), daaronder een 8 ch micpre, een tascam cd-speler (CD-01 geloof ik) en een lade. 
Op de achterkant een Socapex 61 voor de 24 inputs en een Socapex 37 voor de outputs.

En alles in een 8HE stolpje.

Zal even foto's zoeken....

----------


## Outline

Ik ben benieuwd naar de foto's!

Wat betreft de Garwood: Wij hebben voor ene heer Veerman ook nog lange tijd een enkele Garwood in gebruik gehad. Totdat hij vond dat die Garwood niet meer hard genoeg ging en we compleet over zijn gestapt op Sennheisers.

Maar wat je zegt: Er zit niks op of aan maar werken doen die gekke dingen altijd! Echt onverwoestbaar! Zelfs geen nood om een vlagje neer te zetten (wat in het begin met de Sennheisers erg wennen was...).

Ja, vroeger... Toen je draadloze Beyerdynamic nog rond de 192MHz zat en je daar ook nooit geen problemen mee ondervond qua storingen...

----------


## Trooper

nog even een ouder topic opgezocht, maar compact blijft compact  :Stick Out Tongue: 

inmiddels is mijn steeds betrouwbare 01v96 vervangen door een midas M32r, 
mits beetje aanpassingen aan de kist, was deze bijna 1 op 1 te vervangen. 
De M32r zit in een stolp kistje, 
onder m32r nog 3HE ruimte , waaronder een 1HE multimediaplayer
achteraan de kist is ook nog 3he ruimte over , zou kunnen passen voor een wifi-router/stekkerblok/patch AES50

bovenaan de m32r zoek ik nog een plaats voor een laptop
en kwam op zoiets uit: 


en bijgevolg kwam ik op het idee, om dit nog te gaan aanpassen als volgt: 

in plaats van volle houten of metalen plank wil ik gebruik gaan maken van een transparante plexiplaat, die uitschuifbaar is.
Op deze plexiplaat moet een laptop stevig en veilig geplaatst kunnen worden.
Bijkomende functie van transparante plaat is voor gebruik in de "biergooi" kroegen. Op die manier laat ik de vrij grote plaat tot net aan de faders dichtschuiven
en kan alles beter beschermd blijven, en blijft het transparant en werkbaar met de handen aan de faders onder de plaat. 
De M32R heeft een steilere schermkant, dus de plaat blijft ongeveer 10cm boven de faders in glij/railsysteem.

Weet iemand of een 10mm dikke plexiplaat van 50cm bij 50cm voldoende sterk is, als deze in 2 geleiders zit om een laptop veilig te houden? 
Qua geleiders dacht ik aan dezelfde als deze van een rack, maar dan 90° op zijn kant. Moet makkelijk en snel uitschuifbaar zijn, en te vergrendelen.
op bovenstaande foto staan nog opstaande 19" rack geleiders, deze mis ik wel op mijn stolpcase.
of deze kunnen ook een optie zijn: 


ik weet dat het zonder foto niet makkelijk is iets voor te stellen, ....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MusicXtra

Plexiglas is vrij breekbaar, Lexan is veel meer geschikt voor jouw doel.
Ik zou er, op het deel waar de laptop staat, een aantal dwarsversterkingen onder zetten, dan kun je met 6 mm dik al af.

----------


## Trooper

Dit is het geworden en heel tevreden van de compactheid en werkbaarheid van deze M32R
Stolpcase met M32r, met in/uitschuifbare Plexi-plaat 1cm op, ideaal voor laptop/Ipad/TF's/... en "bierproof" protectie
onderin een CD/SD/USB player
achteraan een WIFI router

Kistje met 2x DL16, en 3x P16 patchpaneel, + 1 werklichtje








plexiplaat is bevestigd met een "lade" en kan ik op gewenste afstand vastklemmen met de "hoofdtelefoonhouder"
kan uiteraard ook zonder plexiplaat gewerkt worden

----------


## showband

erg mooi.

vraagjes:

1) waarom de stageblokken weer naar een patchpaneel? Tegen bier?

2) waarom de twee stageblokken in een kist? Als je ze in twee kleienere stopt kun je ze op twee plaatsen op het toneel zetten wat rommel op het toneel scheelt toch? (lijkt me optimaal. eentje bij de drums/bas/toetsen en eentje voor bij de rest van de band. en ingebouwd de wireless zaken al aangesloten.)

3) klinkt ie nou beter? dan de behr?

----------


## vasco

Ziet er netjes uit, voor de finishing touch nog even de randen van het plexi plaatje polijsten zodat deze er niet meer dof gezaagd maar ook netjes transparant uitzien  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> 1) waarom de stageblokken weer naar een patchpaneel? Tegen bier?



Voor ons is een reden dat een los chassisdeel op een patchpaneel goedkoper en makkelijker is te vervangen dan die in de stagesnake zitten. Kan mij voorstellen dat dit ook de reden is voor Trooper.

----------


## Trooper

[QUOTE=showband;613152]erg mooi.

vraagjes:

1) waarom de stageblokken weer naar een patchpaneel? Tegen bier?
-tegen bier, deksel van midas kant blijft dicht, enkel kant patchbay hoeft open.
-alle inputs zitten nu netjes van 1 tot 32 genummerd , zelfde voor outputs: 1 patchpaneel voor alle 16 outputs, DUMMIEPROOF
-om de stagebox inputs zo lang mogelijk in goede toestand te houden, liever op lange termijn een patchbay vervangen dan een DL16


2) waarom de twee stageblokken in een kist? Als je ze in twee kleienere stopt kun je ze op twee plaatsen op het toneel zetten wat rommel op het toneel scheelt toch? (lijkt me optimaal. eentje bij de drums/bas/toetsen en eentje voor bij de rest van de band. en ingebouwd de wireless zaken al aangesloten.)
-heb ik ook over nagedacht, ik zet tegenwoordig de dubbele stagebox vlak naast drum, en dat is meestal centraal voor alle instrumenten/zang, op een podium van 8m-10m breed op 4-6mdiep zal dit in XLR kabel niet zo veel verschil maken met 2x aparte stagebox en risico op meer prikfouten door stagehands.
Alle outputs samen, als er dan wat IEM naast monitors moeten bijkomen, kan alle draadloze samen bij de stagebox setup.
En indien echt nodig, ligt er wel een 8x XLR snake naar drum en komt de stagebox aan 1 zijkant.
-1 kist= 1 stroom , 1UTP , compacter 


3) klinkt ie nou beter? dan de behr?
Qua klank heb ik nog geen A/B vergelijk kunnen doen met de behringer X32, wel op beide al gewerkt, 
Faders en de iets rechtere opkant van de Midas zijn toch niet iets prettiger om te werken. En ik mag hopen dat de duurzaamheid van de Midas ook langer is dan de X32.

----------


## Trooper

[QUOTE=vasco;613154]Ziet er netjes uit, voor de finishing touch nog even de randen van het plexi plaatje polijsten zodat deze er niet meer dof gezaagd maar ook netjes transparant uitzien  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Of deze nog afwerken met een gekleurd rubber randje, want zo is de plexi vrij scherp , heb ik al mogen ondervinden bij het haastig langs heen lopen.


Voor ons is een reden dat een los chassisdeel op een patchpaneel goedkoper en makkelijker is te vervangen dan die in de stagesnake zitten. Kan mij voorstellen dat dit ook de reden is voor Trooper.
Inderdaad

----------


## vasco

Voor men begint met polijsten ga je eerst schuren, direct even het scherpe haakse randje beetje schuin of ronding schuren. Maar een (rubber) band er om als afwerking is natuurlijk ook een optie.

----------

